# plastic motor covers under the car?



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

hi, i was just wondering if anyone knows where i can get the plastic cover that go under the motor for a 91 maxima. I need the one thats right under the oil pan. Seems it wasnt bolted down good while i was driving on the highway i hear a loud clicking noise like cards in a bike rim. When i checked it out the plastic cover was half way eatin up from rubbing on the tire. I been lookin all over the internet for one but cant find it.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Go to your local scrap yard, only a couple of bucks. Or order them through your dealer.


----------

